# Bulgarian: Както и да е



## kornalina

Здравейте!

Напоследък чета една книга на български преводена от английски. Преводачката много често използва фраза: "*Както и да е*".
Кажете ми моля какво означава това. Не мога да я намеря тази фраза в речника ми а и също не мога да я разбера от контекста, въпреки че я вече видях много пъти  
Дайте ми моля някакви примери на използването в ежедневния език 

Поздрави. 

[Нямам нищо против, ако поправяте грешките ми ]


----------



## Orlin

kornalina said:


> Здравейте!
> 
> Напоследък чета една книга на български, преведена от английски. Преводачката много често използва фразата "*Както и да е*".
> Кажете ми, моля, какво означава това. Не мога да я намеря тази фраза в речника (ми), а и също не мога да я разбера от контекста, въпреки че я вече съм я виждала много пъти.
> Дайте ми, моля, някакви примери на използването в ежедневния език.
> 
> Поздрави.
> 
> [Нямам нищо против, ако поправяте грешките ми. ]


Този израз се използва общо взето като английското "anyway" и не е лесно да се обясни, но може би може да се каже, че се използва за това, че не вземаме предвид някакви вече известни факти или обстоятелства, с които не сме съгласни или не можем да си обясним:

- Не се чувствам съвсем добре, но както и да е, ще отида.
- Не съм сигурен, че си прав, но както и да е, бих поддържал тази теза.
- Не ми е ясно всичко, но както и да е, според мен изводите са правилни.
- Не е много вероятно да успеем, но както и да е, ще се опитаме.


----------



## xpictianoc

ja bym to oddał na polskie "w każdy razie", "jakkolwiek". Zauważyłem że podobne sformułowanie jak *какво и да е *odpowiada polskiemu "cokolwiek".


----------



## kornalina

Орлин, мерси за отговора и за примерите. Много са били полезни, за да разбера смисълта. Виждам, че трябва да поправя интерпункцията ми. Всъщност това е също слабото ми място когато пиша на полски 

Dziękuję za odpowiedź, to by nawet pasowało do kontekstu tej piekielnej książki  

Поздрави!
Pozdrowienia!


----------



## Orlin

kornalina said:


> Орлине, мерси за отговора и за примерите. Много са били  бяха полезни, за да разбера смисълта (мъжки род!). Виждам, че трябва да поправя (по-добре би било "подобря") интерпункцията ми си. Всъщност това е също е слабото ми място, когато пиша на полски.
> 
> Dziękuję za odpowiedź, to by nawet pasowało do kontekstu tej piekielnej książki
> 
> Поздрави!
> Pozdrowienia!


Не съм абсолютно убеден, че в българския език не се използва такъв термин, но несъмнено общоприетият термин у нас е *пунктуация *(както на руски). Между впрочем, в босненския, хърватския и сръбския се употребява interpunkcija, вероятно и в западнославянските езици. Извинявам се за отклонението от темата.

P. S.: Освен всичко друго, съвсем нерядко пунктуационните правила на различните езици третират сходни случаи по съвсем различен начин, което създава сериозни допълнителни затруднения.


----------



## Annie_Hall

orlin said:


> - Не се чувствам съвсем добре, но както и да е, ще отида.
> - Не съм сигурен, че си прав, но както и да е, бих поддържал тази теза.
> - Не ми е ясно всичко, но както и да е, според мен изводите са правилни.
> - Не е много вероятно да успеем, но както и да е, ще се опитаме.


 
Странно, но въпреки че примерите си звучат правилно, не мисля, че "както и да е" се използва по този начин, или поне не най-често. По-скоро си го представям в началото на изречението, например: Както и да е, да приключим с тази тема. Ето и един пример от Гугъл : "Както и да е, нека приемем, че световният ръст на цените се отразява и на България".


----------



## Orlin

annie_hall said:


> Странно, но въпреки че примерите си звучат правилно, не мисля, че "както и да е" се използва по този начин, или поне не най-често. По-скоро си го представям в началото на изречението, например: Както и да е, да приключим с тази тема. Ето и един пример от Гугъл : "Както и да е, нека приемем, че световният ръст на цените се отразява и на България".


Съжалявам, ако имам грешки в примерите или обяснението, защото не съм специалист и използвах само усещането си на носител на езика. Може би проблема трябва да разреши някой, професионално занимаващ се с български език.


----------



## Annie_Hall

Както и да е, няма проблем, по-скор въпрос на усет


----------

